# Lumintop ED11 (XM-L, 1xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO and more!



## selfbuilt (Feb 23, 2013)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *











The ED11 is a greatly revised version of the Lumintop ED10 that I reviewed some time ago. Basically a whole new light with a new user interface and clicky switch, the ED11 remains a relatively compact option in the 1xCR123A/RCR space. Let's see how it compares to some others I've reviewed recently … 

*Manufacturer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


CREE XM-L T6 LED
HIGH OUTPUT / RUNTIME: 460 lumens / 1.3 hour
LOW OUTPUT / RUNTIME: 4 lumens / 80 hours
OPERATING VOLTAGE: 2 – 4.2 Voltage
BEAM DISTANCE: 86 m
BATTERY TYPE: 1×CR123A
Function: 2 Ways to Control Dimming System:
A. Press the tailcap switch ON/OFF to switch between 3 output modes: Low, Medium and High. The light has no memory, so its mode will reset to Low after 2 seconds off.
B. Loosen the head to switch to Strobe mode. Press the tailcap switch ON/OFF to switch between 3 modes: Strobe, Flash and Slow Flash. The light has no memory, so its mode will reset to Strobe after 2 seconds off.
LENGTH: 3.3 inches (84mm)
DIAMETER: 0.9 inches (21.8mm)
WEIGHT: 1.44 ounces (41g)
WATERPROOF: IPX-8
MSRP: ~$55
As my ED11 was a pre-release review sample, I don't have retail packaging for the light, and don't know what extras it will come with. A clip-on style pocket-clip was included with my review sample.













From left to right: Duracell CR123A; Lumintop ED11, ED10; Foursevens QTLC; Sunwayman C10R, M11R; Olight S10; Jetbeam BC10; Eagletac D25C.

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*Lumintop ED11*: Weight: 44.1g, Length: 83.7, Width (bezel): 21.8mm
*Lumintop ED10*: Weight: 21.5g, Length: 70.4mm, Width (bezel): 20.7mm
*Foursevens QTLC*: Weight 36.4g, Length 84.1mm, Width (bezel) 22.1mm
*Olight S10*: Weight 41.1g, Length: 70.6mm, Width (bezel): 23.0mm
*Sunwayman C10R*: Weight: 57.3g, Length: 76.2mm (no lanyard plug), 82.3mm (with plug), Width (bezel): 25.6mm, Width (head at widest part): 28.6mm
*Sunwayman M11R*: Weight 45.8g, Length: 76.4mm, Width (bezel): 23.1mm
*Sunwayman V11R*: Weight 50.5g, Length: 84.3mm, Width (bezel): 23.1mm
*Eagletac D25C Clicky*: Weight: 30g, Length: 76.0mm, Width (bezel): 20.0mm
*Jetbeam PC10*: Weight: 50.5g, Length: 93.6mm, Width (bezel): 22.6mm

The ED11 is relatively compact for a 1xCR123A light with a clicky switch. While not as petite as the Eagletac D25C, it is in a similar class to the Foursevens QTLC or Sunwayman V11R (although slightly thinner). It is certainly larger than the thin-walled ED10 twisty light that preceded it.


















The overall build is fairly solid, with a good weight for the size. The ED11 features black anodizing (matte finish), with clear white labels (not overly bright). Although it does have a considerable amount of knurling on the head and body, it is not very aggressive. Especially with the pocket clip attached, I'd say grip is good.

On that note, the pocket clip is of the typical clip-on style - but it seems to hold onto the light fairly securely. It does not seem to be reversible though, so you are limited to bezel-down carry only.

The tailcap features a reverse-clicky tail switch (i.e., click and release for the light to come on). Reverse clickies are typically low profile, facilitating tailstanding. There is a stylish shiny tailcap retaining ring at the base of the boot cover.

Tailstanding is pretty good on my sample, although there does seem to be a slight instability due to the raised tailcap regions not being very wide. On the plus side, you can easily activate the switch with a thumb or finger, depending on how you plan to carry the light. There are split-ring/lanyard attachment holes on the side of the raised tail cap regions. 

Screw threads are standard triangular cut, and are in good shape on my sample. They are not anodized for lock-out, however, given how the interface works (scroll down for an explanation).










The light has a slightly scalloped bezel, with a relatively smooth reflector. Although smooth, the reflector doesn't seem as shiny as most (i.e., perhaps a very fine texturing). It is also slightly deeper than most lights in this class (but that probably won't enhance throw too much, given its overall size). Cool white XM-L emitter was not perfectly centered on my sample, but is not bad. 

*User Interface*

The interface of the ED11 is revised from the older ED10. There are now three constant output modes and three blinking modes. 

In keeping with the addition of a reverse clicky switch, turn the light on/off by clicking and releasing the tailcap switch. You can advance modes by clicking off-on quickly, or soft-pressing the switch from on (i.e., partial press and release, without a click)

With the head tight against the body, you can access the following constant output modes in sequence by clicking or soft-pressing the tailcap from on: Lo > Med > Hi, in repeating loop. 

With the head loosened, you can access the following blinking modes in sequence: Fast Strobe > Slow Strobe > Beacon, in repeating loop. 

There is no mode memory – the light always comes on in Lo (or Strobe, with head loosened) if you leave it off for more than a few seconds.

*Video*: 

For information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my video overview:



Video was recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the configuration settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

*PWM*

There is no sign of PWM that I can see, at any output level – I presume the light is current-controlled, as claimed.  

Fast Strobe:





Strobe is a standard "tactical" high frequency strobe, measured at 9.5 Hz. 

Slow Strobe:





Slow strobe is a one-second On pulse, followed by one-second Off, in repeating sequence

Beacon:





Beacon mode is a quick flash once every ~2.1 seconds.

*Beamshots:*

And now, the white-wall beamshots.  All lights are on Max output on the identified battery type. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 

1xRCR (AW Protected 750mAh) Li-ion Comparison:





























































1xCR123A Comparison:





























































In general terms, the ED11 certainly puts out a good amount of light of max (at least initially). Note the overall spillbeam width is narrower than typical, due to the fairly deep reflector for this class. Overall throw is quite good, but with a broader and more diffuse hotspot that some lights in this class. Beam tint was about typical, with a slightly warmer centre/corona and a cooler spill.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).











Initial max output is certainly very impressive on 1xCR123A – the highest ANSI FL-1 standard estimated lumens I've seen yet. oo: But only initially – there is a timed step-down in output after 3 mins, at which point the light runs at a regulated ~360 estimated lumens.

On 1xRCR, initial max output is only ~10% brighter, and thus within a fairly typical range for modern 1xRCR lights. But again, the ED11 has a timed step-down at 3 mins, so sustained output will be lower (i.e., ~370 estimated lumens in my testing). See runtime graphs below for more information.

When matched for output, peak beam intensity throw is at the higher end of the XM-L class of 1xCR123A/RCR lights.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*



























Thanks to the timed step-down at 3 mins, the ED11 has excellent overall regulation and efficiency on Hi. I am not sure what you could expect with repeated restarts, but I am sure you would have much lower runtime.

On Med level, the output, regulation and runtime patterns are remarkably similar to the Eagletac D25C and Olight S10. This is confirmation that the ED11 has current-controlled circuitry of equivalent efficiency. 

*Potential Issues*

Because the selection of output modes is organized by head twist (i.e., head loose vs head tight), no physical lock out is possible (i.e., screw threads can't be anodized). However, the recessed reverse clicky switch should reduce the risk of accidental activation.

The light lacks mode memory, and always comes on in Lo (or Strobe, depending on the state of the head twist).

Switch is a reverse clicky, so no momentary mode is possible.

Tailstanding was slightly unstable on my sample, likely due to the small surface area of the raised tailcap ridges.

*Preliminary Observations*

The ED11 is a nice little 1xCR123A/RCR light, with an improved interface over the basic model twisty ED10. 

The light remains reasonably compact, for a clicky-switch style light. Overall construction seems good, with the ED11 definitely sturdier than the original thin-walled ED10. Switch feel is about typical for a reverse clicky. The revised user interface is much improved my view, as blinky modes have been seperated from the constant output modes. :thumbsup: Some people may have preferred a memory mode, but failing that, I personally like having the Lo mode start.

Output and circuit performance is very good. Like many lights, the ED11 has a very bright Hi mode initially, but then steps down to a lower Hi after 3 mins of continuous runtime. In fact, the ED11 is currently the brightest light on 1xCR123A in my collection at the moment (at least for 3 mins). This step-down pattern has the advantage of keeping heat down, and allows for improved overall regulation and runtime. In that regard, the ED11 has a very good current-controlled circuit - both regulation pattern and overall efficiency is excellent for the class. In fact, the output level and runtime on medium is virtually identical to the Olight S10 and Eagletac D25C.  

Output mode spacing is generally good, although like the Olight S10, some may find the low-lumen Lo mode fairly dim compared to the Med/Hi levels. Beam pattern is very clean, with no artifacts on my sample. Spillbeam is slightly narrower than most lights in this class, but the beam pattern is very smooth (i.e., a nice broad hotspot, but still with fairly good throw for the class).

The ED11 is a nice update to the ED-line from Lumintop, and a contender to consider if you are looking for a compact clicky-style 1xCR123A/RCR.

----

ED11 was supplied by Lumintop for review.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Swede74 (Feb 23, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> In fact, the ED11 is currently the brightest light on 1xCR123A in my collection at the moment (at least for 3 mins).



I had a look at the tables before reading the sentence quoted above, and for a while I thought you had put the RCR123 output numbers in the CR123 table by mistake.

Until today, I was only familiar with the average max output using a single CR123 in Sunwayman's, Olight's and Fourseven's lights (typically less than 300 lumens) and had always thought that was the limit, or close to it, so 510 lumens is certainly impressive.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 23, 2013)

Swede74 said:


> Until today, I was only familiar with the average max output using a single CR123 in Sunwayman's, Olight's and Fourseven's lights (typically less than 300 lumens) and had always thought that was the limit, or close to it, so 510 lumens is certainly impressive.


As always, my lumen estimate is just that - an estimate based around my relative scale. But the ED11 is - in absolute terms - the highest reading 1xCR123A I've tested in my lightbox, at least initially.

That said, the difference between the ED11 and Eagletac D25C XM-L or Nitecore MH1C is not one you are likely to be able to notice by eye - it's just the lightbox (and ceiling bounce) that are able to pick it up. And you do pay for it terms of the runtime on Hi (i.e., compare to it the D25C).


----------



## Swede74 (Feb 23, 2013)

> I had a look at the tables before reading the sentence quoted above, and for a while I thought you had put the RCR123 output numbers in the CR123 table by mistake.
> 
> Until today, I was only familiar with the average max output using a single CR123 in Sunwayman's, Olight's and Fourseven's lights (typically less than 300 lumens) and had always thought that was the limit, or close to it, so 510 lumens is certainly impressive.





selfbuilt said:


> As always, my lumen estimate is just that - an estimate based around my relative scale. But the ED11 is - in absolute terms - the highest reading 1xCR123A I've tested in my lightbox, at least initially.
> 
> That said, the difference between the ED11 and Eagletac D25C XM-L or Nitecore MH1C is not one you are likely to be able to notice by eye - it's just the lightbox (and ceiling bounce) that are able to pick it up. And you do pay for it terms of the runtime on Hi (i.e., compare to it the D25C).



I hope I didn't sound like I was insinuating doubts as to whether your numbers are accurate. (I'm aware that accuracy and estimate can hardly be considered synonyms, the message I'm trying to convey is that I have never doubted your ambition to present as accurate data as possible in a way that makes it comparable over time.) I was just surprised to see an output number so much higher than what I'm used to, and was wondering if such a leap perhaps meant that Lumintop had made a breakthrough in circuit design. I see now that compared to Eagletac D25C XML, 510 lumens is a step rather than a leap, but even small steps take us forward.


----------



## holylight (Feb 24, 2013)

good review. thanks


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

Swede74 said:


> I hope I didn't sound like I was insinuating doubts as to whether your numbers are accurate. (I'm aware that accuracy and estimate can hardly be considered synonyms, the message I'm trying to convey is that I have never doubted your ambition to present as accurate data as possible in a way that makes it comparable over time.)


No worries, I didn't take it that way ... I just didn't want anyone else to run off with "510 lumen" figure as set in stone. 

They seem to have found some way to drive it a bit harder initially, but I don't know if that's actually an improvement (i.e., might be a bit hard on the primary cell). But at least its only for 3 min, and over efficiency is still pretty impressive.


----------



## yizhiren (Feb 25, 2013)

Good review, thanks. I prefer to choose CR123A than RCR123A because of safe problems.:rock: Is it hot when ED11 is working? I think it will be very hot when it export 510lm.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

yizhiren said:


> Good review, thanks. I prefer to choose CR123A than RCR123A because of safe problems.:rock: Is it hot when ED11 is working? I think it will be very hot when it export 510lm.


Yes, it does indeed get quite hot in first few mins. I would strongly recommend hand-holding or using some form of cooling when running on Hi - especially for extended periods.


----------



## PANGES (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a question- The manufacturer lists the lumens for the high and low, but what's the lumens on medium?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 6, 2013)

PANGES said:


> I have a question- The manufacturer lists the lumens for the high and low, but what's the lumens on medium?


In my lightbox, the ED11 on RCR or CR123A is a fairly consistent output - somewhere around the low 90 lumen range, according to my estimated lumen scale.


----------



## PANGES (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah good to know, because I prefer to ceiling bounce ~100 lumens for indoors to light up a small room in the middle of the night, but I like ~400 lumens for outdoors, so this light is sounding pretty awesome. I noticed on my PD32UE, when outdoors, I usually like to keep it on around 440 (turbo setting), rather than use the 740lumen burst mode. I rarely even use the burst mode. 

Is ebay the only place to buy these lights? I think this would make a great light to throw in my girlfriend's purse. lol.


----------



## iocheretyanny (Aug 13, 2014)

How come no one sells this flashlight in US?

This flashlight is rated 460 lumens, now there is XM-L2 version rated at 560 lumens. 
Incredibly bright for CR123!


----------



## Orion's Belt (Sep 24, 2014)

Is there anywhere in North America to get this light? Looks like an awesome carry light.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 8, 2015)

Orion's Belt said:


> Is there anywhere in North America to get this light? Looks like an awesome carry light.


Same question. No American dealers?


----------



## recDNA (Jul 26, 2015)

It's weird we have no lumintop dealers


----------



## parnass (Jun 11, 2016)

recDNA said:


> It's weird we have no lumintop dealers



Update: Now there are dealers selling the ED11 and other Lumintop lights on Amazon.com.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 12, 2016)

parnass said:


> Update: Now there are dealers selling the ED11 and other Lumintop lights on Amazon.com.


That's good news. Hope one of them is in USA.


----------

